# First Chicken Breed



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

WHAT was the first breed you got ? Do you still have the breed?

My first breed was Jersey Giants and Polish. Yes I do still have some and really love them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My first breeds were Barred Rock,Dominiques,Red Island Reds and a Buff Orpington.Meyer brown egg layer assortment.
Still have all of them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

White Leghorns.


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

Maybe we should ask..... How many years later?


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Alaskan said:


> Maybe we should ask..... How many years later?


Yup  I still have my originals....a whole Month later lol


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 22, 2015)

I actually can't remember what breed of chickens I picked out on my very first chicken order.

I do know they were all brown egg layers.... Back then I never even looked at a chicken breed that would lay white eggs. I was super prejudiced against white egg layers.

I do remember they must have been more common breeds... Since I remember picking them out and taking note of how many eggs they were to lay every year.

But that was back in maybe 1982..... I just can't remember.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Our first breeds were, Red Star, Silver Laced Wyandotte, White leghorns, Partridge Plymouth Rock, RSL of some kind. We still have 3 or 4 of the original left.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rhode Island Red and Barred Rocks. I do not have either breeds, but kept some of those birds around for 2 years before they finally got eaten. I kept barred rocks up until a few months ago, they were popular this season and sold out.


----------

